# Fresh meat



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

My son, nephew, and niece put in some work today 








We caught 59 gulf Coast blue crab
























Crab seasoning, potatoes, onion, garlic, carrots, corn and fresh caught crab.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

CRAB BOIL ! Awesome ! Wish I was there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Me as well, great pic. and a great time was had by all from the looks of things.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

When is the next boil ? I can make it there in one and a half days.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Well yesterday the temperature was 85° today 32° so no crabbing today. I love teaching kids how to trap crabs. I had trouble keeping up with them.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks fun and good! Im by San Antonio and this cold snap is killing me already!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Texans and cold don't mix well.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Amen to that 55 is enough for me to put a jacket on! 40s I'm whiney as all get up!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks pretty tasty--------->

-----> Ha--- I thought Texans were suppose to be tuff.lol.

awprint:


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

We are when it's above 65 anything under I'll have to take off the jacket!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> We are when it's above 65 anything under I'll have to take off the jacket!


When I was visiting a friend in San Antionio I'd be up couple hrs. before daybreak sitting outside shorts and sandals having coffee - he would come out all bundled up wondering how I can stand it. A person gets used to the climate and sudden changes don't go over well.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

We do well in 100° weather

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

It's fun watching new people from up north start working in April may and run their mouth saying this heat ain't bad I can handle this and then BAM 103-105 highs 10 days straight and they are dying! SAN Antonio is a screwed up place, high humidity until 9-10 in the morning and then intense heat after. When you wake up and it's already 93 you know it'll be a great day. On a lighter note it was 71 here yesterday and it was surprisingly nice after the cold snap!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I've had coworkers ask why I don't sweat a lot during the summer. I tell them that they merely adopted the heat, I was born into it molded by it since I was a child.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Ain't it the truth too!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

That's the three finest group of predator hunters I have ever seen!

And a big Merry Christmas to them all.

*Hassle...C2C any signs of the big man in red yet? *


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There was a streak of lights etc at 3 this morning, but I think it was somebody driving off the road in the snow storm., am looking though.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Hassle and friends to the north...keep us informed!

He just has to come this year! I want to shake his fat hand and say thanks! Should I grease the fireplace chimney?


----------

